# My First 7 NGD Carvin DC700



## Vinchester (Aug 5, 2013)

Finally got my hands on the DC700 I ordered! This is my first seven, first (semi)custom order, first guitar with SS frets, and first American-made guitar. 







































5PC Walnut Neck Through w/ Maple stripes
Swamp Ash body
Plain maple top
Birdseye maple fretboard & headstock
Jet Black finish
Body finished in Satin, neck in tung oil
RNC - Rear&Sides natural clear
Stainless Jumbo frets
FT7 fixed bridge
D26 passive pups + 5-way switch

*IMPRESSION*

- Firstly, excellent craftsmanship all around. Very neat build. No excess glue is visible. Flawless neck to body contact sanded to perfection and all hardware are sturdy and pleasant to use. 

- After travelling all the way from California to Bangkok (with many stops along the way no less) The guitar does NOT require any adjustment! I'm literally playing the factory setup and the stock 10-56 Elixirs. It already gives me excellent playability right out of the box.  I don't know how they did it.

- The neck is pure sex. It's somewhat different in shape to a Regius 7 I tried a while ago. I can't really explain but Carvin's more comfy for my hand. And Tung-oil is a million times smoother than gloss finish! My thumb can wrap around easily so it gives good control. 

- Sounds HUGE, but controllable. It gives full low end with just the right amount of sharpness to carry the sound. It resonates very well and gives a pleasant warmth like mahogany yet stiffer and brighter. The attack is just snappy enough for me.

- Surprisingly good stock D26 pickups. Very hot bridge and neck pickups and the coil split actually sounds great! A lot of meat in the tone, it's a little muddy on the low B but controllable. Powerful rhythm and lead tone. Clean sounds are good enough but nothing special. Their routes allow direct BKP/Dimarzio replacement  Unfortunately it's about 1.5mm too slim for covered BKPs though. I was hoping to put a set with Desert Camo covers on  

- The only complain I could make is the cheapo Standard hard case. It's thinner than my ESP cases and the padding inside are quite cheap, but Carvin packed the thing so well that the guitar travel safe.

- Since I opted for a rather "basic" build, this guitar is less than $1400.

Overall this gets 5 stars out of 5  I'm having a great time adjusting to it and learning new chord shapes. And when I'm bored of theories I can just chug away on the low B


----------



## venrar (Aug 5, 2013)

That is a damn beautiful guitar.

Congrats man.


----------



## JamesGrote (Aug 5, 2013)

Easily one of the coolest Carvins I've seen. I love the black top and clear sides. Excellent design on this!


----------



## User Name (Aug 5, 2013)

Boss.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok....I am going to get my Carvin like this. Holy shit.


----------



## bcolville (Aug 5, 2013)

That is a nice Carvin. Very well spec'd. Only thing I would change is black saddles


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 5, 2013)

That is, hands down, the best looking DC700 and best looking Carvin I have EVER seen.
Congrats and happy NGD!!!


----------



## geofreesun (Aug 5, 2013)

simply beautiful congrats! the back looks like a mayones, yum


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 5, 2013)

Man, that thing is class!


----------



## Vinchester (Aug 5, 2013)

Despised_0515 said:


> That is, hands down, the best looking DC700 and best looking Carvin I have EVER seen.
> Congrats and happy NGD!!!



Wow thanks all I'm surprised I get this honor  despite all the other flashy Carvins out there! Mine is quite plain actually.

This was my first photoshop design...





...which I dropped because there are risk that the quilt top and the blue burst might not turn out to my liking. And I didn't want to pay for Option 50. So I thought "Hey I don't really care for fancy tops anyway. Lets try solid colors and bare woods!" And frankly Carvin have some seriously nice solid finishes! I was THIS close to choosing Vintage Yellow Metallic. If any of you are building your own, you might want to check this color out! Imagine how it'd look with a nice pale maple fretboard and black hardware 

Solid color is much cheaper than fancy wood tops. I used the cash left to buy a set of BKP Painkillers 7


----------



## JaeSwift (Aug 5, 2013)

Luthier's take note: This is how you make a guitar with blackmachine swag, without it being a copy.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 5, 2013)

LOVE my carvins. Yours is a beauty. Simple but powerful. And I'm suprized you didnt like the case. They feel like quality cases to me.


----------



## Discoqueen (Aug 5, 2013)

Hngd, man! Its really cool how you spec'd it out! I loooooove how the nat headstock looks with the black matte body, so gross, man!


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Classy as hell, looks great! Just when you think you've seen every cool combo there is, someone else comes up with something great! Nice!


----------



## Vinchester (Aug 5, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> Luthier's take note: This is how you make a guitar with blackmachine swag, without it being a copy.



Haha you're spot on! The "matte black top, bare wood back" look was really inspired by BMs. If there's a white body binding this would look even cooler. I ordered the plain maple top just to get a white-ish natural binding on the sides but alas the maple used is yellow-ish so it doesn't stand out as I wanted. But hey I love it and I'm glad you guys like it too.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 5, 2013)

Very nice. Elegant yet simple. Congrats.


----------



## mike90t09 (Aug 5, 2013)

Outstanding. I would cuddle that all night.


----------



## Captastic (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## rcsierra13 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks amazing! Congrats!

How much was shipping like to Bangkok?


----------



## Taylord (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks great man! I'm on the fence if my first 7 from them will be a dc700 or a 727 but this looks really cool.


----------



## wilsky757 (Aug 5, 2013)

that thing is pure sex congrats


----------



## Njaton (Aug 5, 2013)

By far the coolest Carvin I've seen! your a lucky man!


----------



## Tone_Boss (Aug 5, 2013)

Very nice, I like the old skool case also, reminds me of my old Fender Tele case.


----------



## SpaceDock (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice, best dc700 yet.


----------



## NickS (Aug 5, 2013)

HNGD!!!!!!!!

I love my 727, but I do kinda wish I'd gone with a 700. Oh well, I love that thing so not a big deal.


----------



## Mike (Aug 5, 2013)

love it man. did u have to tell them/request anything special to get just the plain maple top painted like that?


----------



## Hallski (Aug 5, 2013)

that looks great!


----------



## Jackley (Aug 5, 2013)

If the finish was white it would be my dream 7 I think. The plain headstock just reminds me of the old DK2M which I absolutely love!

HNGD!!


----------



## Shask (Aug 5, 2013)

Thinking about ordering a DC700 myself..... this post does not help me put it off


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Aug 5, 2013)

Dude that guitar is just plain f uckin' sexy


----------



## ramses (Aug 5, 2013)

Impressive.

... in particular when you remember that some builders that advertise here charge more than twice the $1400 this guitar cost you, in exchange for a guitar that has less than half the quality and comparable looks.


Dude, that's a beautiful guitar.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrat and hngd! Thats pure sex man! Great looking guitar.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 5, 2013)

Despised_0515 said:


> That is, hands down, the best looking DC700 and best looking Carvin I have EVER seen.
> Congrats and happy NGD!!!


 
Agreed!! Without a doubt the best I have seen.
Amazing

HNGD!


----------



## AlexQ1993 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks incredible! Congrats


----------



## Splinterhead (Aug 5, 2013)

Super classy! Love me some Carvins! I got a couple of 'em myself.


----------



## Joh (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks great man. Good taste!


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 6, 2013)

Big congrats, man! Love this one - there is a lot of class in its simplicity. Enjoy!!


----------



## GXPO (Aug 6, 2013)

Agree with everyone here. That thing is beautiful in its simplicity. HNGD!

EDIT: Saw DAF57's comment after posting mine. Great minds and all that


----------



## Experimorph (Aug 6, 2013)

That is one of the most elegant things I've ever seen.


----------



## kchay (Aug 6, 2013)

FFFFFF.
Unf need new underwear.
Seriously, HNGD! Gorgeous.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 6, 2013)

Awesome! HNGD!!


----------



## trianglebutt (Aug 6, 2013)

Damn, that is the sharpest Carvin I have ever seen. HNGD!


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks awesome man HNGD !


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats! What an awesome guitar!


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 6, 2013)

I just shit my pants, that is a ....ing beauty.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 6, 2013)

Very classy aesthetic choice, congratz


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 6, 2013)

That came out great man! Very classy specs, I dig it!


----------



## s4tch (Aug 6, 2013)

Now elegance has a new name - and somebody tell me that black guitars aren't sexy...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, just wow. It looks amazing! I've decided I'm going to do the same (black top, natural back) with my own build!


----------



## EcoliUVA (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks stunning man! I know it's a bigger decision overseas, but you won't regret it!


----------



## mpsk (Aug 6, 2013)

bye bye regius gas , I like this carvin a lot more


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Aug 6, 2013)

this post gave me BAD carvin gas


----------



## Universe74 (Aug 6, 2013)

Are the coil splits via the knobs now? I didn't know this was an option.


----------



## noise in my mind (Aug 6, 2013)

you have great aesthetic! awesome looking dc700! I can't wait till they release a 27" baritone option


----------



## Vinchester (Aug 6, 2013)

Universe74 said:


> Are the coil splits via the knobs now? I didn't know this was an option.



Nope it's split via the 5-way switch, specifically position 2 and 4. 

And thanks all for the compliments


----------



## lobotom (Aug 6, 2013)

Despised_0515 said:


> That is, hands down, the best looking DC700 and best looking Carvin I have EVER seen.
> Congrats and happy NGD!!!


 
+1 Congratulations!

Alex


----------



## mmattstokess (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful guitar.


----------



## Mklane (Aug 6, 2013)

Awesome! That fiddle looks great, love the black on natural. Congrats!


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful guitar!


----------



## ddk (Aug 6, 2013)

holy crap that is pure class.  i want it. seriously. i want a carvin just like this. congrats dude, HNGD


----------



## DigitalisDestructi (Aug 7, 2013)

Absolute stunner! The back of the guitar looks even better, haha. I shall acquire a Carvin one of these days. One of these days...

Congratz, indeed.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 7, 2013)

Such a sleek design, man. It looks incredible!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry to derail thread but if you choose no headstock option on the headstock options, will it come as a blank maple headstock?

HNGD!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 7, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Sorry to derail thread but if you choose no headstock option on the headstock options, will it come as a blank maple headstock?
> 
> HNGD!



You'll be getting this.


----------



## fortisursus (Aug 7, 2013)

So beautifully understated.


----------



## Vinchester (Aug 7, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Sorry to derail thread but if you choose no headstock option on the headstock options, will it come as a blank maple headstock?
> 
> HNGD!



I didn't see any "no headstock" option lol.
What I did was choose the "BMNH - Birdseye natural headstock" option. It was available right there in the online builder  Alternatively there are people who leave their headstocks unpainted with no maple top too. In that case the headstock would look like whatever wood the neck is made of. 

but for the no paint rear, you'll have to order by phone and specify that you want the RNC option. You can also ask around he Carvin forum, they are quite helpful.


----------



## ridner (Aug 7, 2013)

DOPE!


----------



## Universe74 (Aug 7, 2013)

Vinchester said:


> Nope it's split via the 5-way switch, specifically position 2 and 4.
> 
> And thanks all for the compliments



Is this a stock thing? I'd love to be able to not have the coil tap switches.


----------



## Minoin (Aug 7, 2013)

Amazing color combinations and use of wood!! It looks like a much more expensive instrument.


----------



## Dakotaspex (May 9, 2014)

Necrobump because this is how I'm gonna get my SCB7...


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 9, 2014)

^ glad you did, I missed this beaut! But I couldn't help myself modding it a bit w/ GIMP, so my question is, what option(s) would make it look like this?






I think a trans satin black on top of swamp ash would make it look just awesome.


----------



## lobotom (May 9, 2014)

Very clean badass look. Congratulations.

Alex


----------



## Letuchy (May 10, 2014)

WOW another great looking Carvin! HNGD !!!


----------



## fps (May 10, 2014)

Stunning. If Carvin would go back to dealing direct with GB I'd have another one by now. That is beautiful. Carvin are top quality guitars, with amazing consistency, this has the aesthetics of a true custom guitar, amazing \m/


----------



## LordCashew (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful. But just dying for a reverse inline headstock. Carvin needs to get on that...


----------



## Cloudkicker112358 (May 10, 2014)

If only I could afford the wonders of Carvin.....


----------



## Herrick (May 10, 2014)

Damn that's beautiful. I'd *HIT* It


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 11, 2014)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Beautiful. But just dying for a reverse inline headstock. Carvin needs to get on that...



Thanks, but I need to clarify a thing or two. This thread is ancient (i.e. not from last week ), plus, the guitar in the picture is: 

1. Not mine, and
2. Does not really exist, it's a photoshop (or a GIMP ) job.

I did it so that I could ask a question: if I do want my future DC700 to look like that, what finish option(s) do I need? Or would it be an opt. 50?

Thanks, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## SomethinWild (May 11, 2014)

Really good chices on the colors and the hardware aswell. Only thing I'd change is that I'd go with a Hipshot bridge. But hey, this guitar is pure sex anyway 

What was the leadtime, though?


----------



## AndruwX (May 11, 2014)

I want to avoid opening a new thread so I will put it here.
You know what I kind of hate about Carvin? They are inconsistent. I was checking the gallery and saw this






Beautiful, the specs are: C66, left-handed (L), figured Claro walnut (FW4), matching figured Claro walnut headstock (FWPH), koa body (KOA), tung-oiled finish (TF).

The thing is, I looked for guitars with the same aesthetics and they looked horrible and nothing like that... Is pretty much a bummer. 
Your guitar is beautiful OP, Matte Satin is such a good option.


----------



## mnemonic (May 11, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Thanks, but I need to clarify a thing or two. This thread is ancient (i.e. not from last week ), plus, the guitar in the picture is:
> 
> 1. Not mine, and
> 2. Does not really exist, it's a photoshop (or a GIMP ) job.
> ...



I don't think carvin offers a trans black stain, though they've done stranger option 50's, so its worth asking them, I can't see any reason they would say no.

That pic seriously has me GASing for a Carvin again though, damn. Black body + lots of maple is a weakness of mine.


----------



## LordCashew (May 11, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Thanks, but I need to clarify a thing or two. This thread is ancient (i.e. not from last week ), plus, the guitar in the picture is:
> 
> 1. Not mine, and
> 2. Does not really exist, it's a photoshop (or a GIMP ) job.



Oh I know... I just want to see it with a reverse inline 7 shopped onto it. 



Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I did it so that I could ask a question: if I do want my future DC700 to look like that, what finish option(s) do I need? Or would it be an opt. 50?



Carvin has two black stains, but I'm not sure if they'll do them over anything but maple. Probably an option 50 if you could get them to do it.


----------



## TheDraeg (May 11, 2014)

To OP: I wish you hadnt shown me this!! GAS-->off the charts!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 11, 2014)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Oh I know... I just want to see it with a reverse inline 7 shopped onto it.



Well, I'm no expert, here's what I could do in not too much time, using 6 string headstocks mind you


----------



## HaloHat (May 12, 2014)

Awesome look on the OP's guitar and hardly any upgrades or extra costs, way to go!

Carvin does have a Trans Black finish that you can order gloss or satin right off the builder on their website.

The 5 way wired the way the OP's is would be a request at order time. That is not how Carvin does it stock [for the person who asked].

I wish Carvin would bring back this old, currently not available in-line headstock like this one - I don't like the current one at all.


----------



## HaloHat (May 12, 2014)

AndruwX said:


> I want to avoid opening a new thread so I will put it here.
> You know what I kind of hate about Carvin? They are inconsistent. I was checking the gallery and saw this
> 
> 
> ...



You don't expect all woods to have the same grain I'm sure so I don't know what you mean really? You can request, and pay a $100 upchagre for Carvin to hand select wood as close to a picture you send them as far a grain goes. They do the best they can to match it up but you are dealing with natural wood grain so... Carvin does pretty good and that is a very reasonable charge for doing it seeing as most builders either will not do that at all or would charge MUCH more to hand select and match your request. 

As far as matching colors of stain/paint I believe Carvin requires you to send a physical sample to them now due to peoples computer monitors difference making people say they were not completely happy with a special request match. You really can't match paint any other way unless you just get lucky ha. Carvin can match much better with a sample in hand [and remember that the wood you are applying the paint/stain to [[light or dark woods]] will affect the results]


----------



## Vinchester (May 12, 2014)

Really surprised today to log in and saw dozens of likes. Thanks all for the compliment. Carvin is a good company and there are many nice customs possible.

So, I got it for eight months now, to summarize:

-After a while I got bored of the pickups. They are full-sounding but are muddy on the low B. And that's what everyone buys 7s for.
-Turned out it had old C26 pups and old narrow routes  I had a facepalm moment when my tech can't fit the aftermarket pups in. So a slightttt routing it is. 
-Put in BKP Painkillers. They take some time getting used to and setting up to the sweet spot for pickup height. These are seriously good pups with attitude. Amon Amarth covers 
-No clips yet because I got a job and was way too lazy. so some more pics!
















HaloHat said:


> The 5 way wired the way the OP's is would be a request at order time. That is not how Carvin does it stock [for the person who asked].



-The wiring really is stock at least for me. It's Neck Hum - Neck Singlecoil - N/B Singlecoils - Bridge Singlecoil - Bridge Hum.
-The reason I went for black top is precisely because I didn't want to risk ending up with a top piece I don't like  I also really like how matte black absorbs the color of light.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 12, 2014)

That looks GOOD


----------



## LordCashew (May 12, 2014)

HaloHat said:


> I wish Carvin would bring back this old, currently not available in-line headstock like this one - I don't like the current one at all.



+1. The pointy inline they offer now is too extreme to mesh well with most of their body shapes. The rounder one is just not aggressive enough for my taste. I like the "in-between" shape from the '90s as well.


----------



## patising (May 13, 2014)

Wowww Nice


----------



## HaloHat (May 13, 2014)

Just to clarify, the 5 way switch itself is not stock either. You would have to ask for it instead of the stock 3 way blade and ask Carvin to wire it as you wish. If you ask for a 5 way blade instead of the stock 3 way and don't ask them to wire it in a specific manner then you would likely get it the way the OP did neck/split neck/both/split bridge/bridge. Like most things at Carvin, just because you do not see it on the builder tool or catalog does not mean Carvin does not offer it or will not do it. Call and ask and often Carvin will make the change you want.

I am not sure if Carvin even charges anything extra to do the 5 way instead of the stock 3 way? Forum member ChrisH could tell us if he see this, he works at Carvin.

http://www.carvinguitars.com/catalog/guitars/dc700


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 13, 2014)

I'm honestly sorta glad this got necrobumped...I just can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Nlelith (May 14, 2014)

HaloHat said:


> Just to clarify, the 5 way switch itself is not stock either.


It IS stock, if you choose passive pickups.


----------



## narad (May 14, 2014)

AndruwX said:


> I want to avoid opening a new thread so I will put it here.
> You know what I kind of hate about Carvin? They are inconsistent. I was checking the gallery and saw this



That's incredible - if they all looked like that I'd buy one in a heartbeat!! Maybe it's worth doing an option 50 or whatever and specify, "Make it like this!"


----------



## JasonT (May 14, 2014)

That's a fantastic axe! Love the specs!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 14, 2014)

AndruwX said:


> I want to avoid opening a new thread so I will put it here.
> You know what I kind of hate about Carvin? They are inconsistent. I was checking the gallery and saw this
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it's Carvin's fault, but could be due to declining supply of tone woods worldwide. No longer can guitar companies afford to be that selective when it comes to woods. CEO of Taylor guitars, in an eye opening youtube vid., mentioned that it used to be the case that you'd discard 10-20 ebony trees to get the pure black ebony for fretboards, well, he changed that, so now you see ebony fretboards with blonde streaks, which I don't mind at all. 

For me personally, the wood is there for the purpose of tone. Looks come as a distant second, that's why there are all sorts of trans & opaque finishes. My  anyway.


----------



## Herrick (Jul 27, 2014)

Had to post again. The beauty of that guitar brings a tear to Herrick's eye.


----------



## Sheagle7 (Jul 27, 2014)

Very lovely guitar. I love the contrast between the Birdseye maple fretboard & that flat black. Carvin is amazing, enjoy & HNGD!


----------



## kevdes93 (Jul 28, 2014)

People need to stop necrobumping this thread


----------



## Dakotaspex (Jul 29, 2014)

I LOVE THAT THIS KEEPS GETTING NECRO'D.

Carvin pr0nz. The best kind.


----------



## BigViolin (Jul 29, 2014)

Bump! 

I hope Vinchester doesn't mind that I have almost the same guitar (mahogany wings though) on order, should be done in a couple of weeks.

It was lust at first sight, and I was scheming up what to sell and on the phone with Eddie at Carvin shortly after his NGD.

Such a great combo of aesthetics and features. Thanks Vinchester!


----------



## Guitardude (Jul 29, 2014)

Great job with the design! Easily one of the best looking Carvin guitars I've ever seen !


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 29, 2014)

I somehow missed this when it was fresh. I really like that!


----------



## jerm (Jul 29, 2014)

I was told the 5 way switch isn't standard with D26 pickups, it's supposed to be a 3 way with a push-pull knob.


----------



## TheDraeg (Jul 29, 2014)

BigViolin said:


> Bump!
> 
> I hope Vinchester doesn't mind that I have almost the same guitar (mahogany wings though) on order, should be done in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...



Please tell me I can come check it out if you're near San Jose! I want to order one badly but I've never touched a Carvin


----------



## Escalation (Jul 30, 2014)

That's a seriously amazing looking guitar, I'm kinda jealous even though I own a carvin myself. Seems that nowadays carvin has a lot more options for 7strings than when I ordered mine. I actually used the exact combination of woods you did, and I also had the pickups replaced.


----------



## SmackyChot (Jul 30, 2014)

I just can't handle this guitar. It's sooo perfect.


----------



## BigViolin (Jul 31, 2014)

TheDraeg said:


> Please tell me I can come check it out if you're near San Jose! I want to order one badly but I've never touched a Carvin



I'm 4-5 hours north now, but who knows, if I make it down to a Sharks game and have time to check out Guitar Showcase maybe i can bring it and we can hook up.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Jul 31, 2014)

awesome build. congrats!


----------

